# Emulsion paint and budgies?



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. I did use the search function and found similar threads but they didnt exactly answer what i was trying to find out.

Long story short, i'm redecorating my living room, which is where little Flint resides usually. And from what im reading, this emulsion paint takes 2-3 days for the fumes to go away. So if i was to paint friday/early saturday, would it be safe to move Flint back in around tuesday morning? Mind you the entire time i will have a window open and an exhaust fan aiming out the window to vent the fumes as much as possible, on top of the paint fumes already supposedly only clearing after 2-3 days.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Try to find a zero VOC paint or, at the very least, a low-VOC paint.
Remember that budgie's respiratory systems are much more delicate than humans.

Put Flint in another room as far away from the living room as possible. 
Close the door and roll a towel to place along the bottom edge of the door.

I'd recommend waiting a full three days, at the very least, before moving him back into that room.*


----------



## PippyM (Sep 29, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *Try to find a zero VOC paint or, at the very least, a low-VOC paint.
> Remember that budgie's respiratory systems are much more delicate than humans.
> 
> Put Flint in another room as far away from the living room as possible.
> ...


Thanks. it was a low VOC paint i used and i finished yesterday. so it should be safe to move him back around tuesday? as for where i moved him he's currently in my basement in the bedroom. since my house is a basement and ground floor (1st floor in USA) due to it being an old victorian period convert ive painted the living room upstairs and hes downstairs in the basement with the door to the room closed, also the painted room has an open window + a fan aimed out to keep as many of the fumes as possible flowing out that way.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'd wait one more day and move him bak on Wednesday.

Best wishes!*


----------

